# [proftpd] erreur critique, récuperation de fichiers

## vlotho

Bonjour,

Voilà cette fois j'ai installé un serveur proftpd, mais il y a certaine chose que je ne comprend pas.

j'ai plusieurs utilisateurs. certain fonctionne en local, d'autre, non. et certain ne fonctionne pas du tout ^^ : impossibilité de récupérer les fichiers. il s'affiche bien mais quand on fais un glissé avec filezilla, il met ce message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> Statut :	Connexion à 192.168.1.10:21...
> 
> Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
> 
> Réponse :	220 ProFTPD 1.3.1 Server (ProFTP@home) [::ffff:192.168.1.10]
> ...

 

mon fichier proftpd.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> ServerName			"ProFTP@home"
> 
> ServerType			standalone
> 
> #ServerType			inetd
> ...

 

Je ne vois rien d'anormal dans proftpd.log et xferlog

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

À première vue, je dirais un problème de permission sur le fichier/dossier 

Que te dis un "ls -l" sur le fichier en question ?

----------

## vlotho

 *Quote:*   

> root@SlackWare:~# ls -l /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/
> 
> total 12
> 
> drwxrwxr-x 2 ecolevideo ftpusers 4096 2009-05-30 14:35 Scripts/
> ...

 

et je me connecte avec le compte ecolevideo ...

----------

## novazur

et ls -d /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/  ?

----------

## vlotho

 *Quote:*   

> root@SlackWare:~# ls -d /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/
> 
> /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo//

 

----------

## novazur

grrrr

ls -ld /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/ voyons !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## vlotho

 *Quote:*   

> root@SlackWare:~# ls -ld /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/
> 
> drwxrwxr-x 4 ecolevideo ftpusers 4096 2009-05-30 14:35 /var/www/htdocs/tekinfo//

 

^^

je suis trop con je viens de m'apercevoir que mon serveur était en slackware et pas en gentoo :s, non parce que j'ai aussi une autre machine en gentoo, mais c'est pas le serveur. enfin bon il n'y a pas une grande différence je pense.

----------

## novazur

 *vlotho wrote:*   

> enfin bon il n'y a pas une grande différence je pense.

 

Non, mais il suffit d'une petite nuance...

----------

## vlotho

les forum francophone slackware sont mort ^^ gentoo pouwa ^^

----------

## vlotho

le problème n'est toujours pas donc n'hésiter pas à donner des idées  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Un problème de "jail"?

J'ai pas le temps de faire des tests.

Par défaut, avec 

```
DefaultRoot ~
```

 chacun de tes users est chrooté vers son /home/nom_user il me semble... (anonymous étant chrooté dans /home/ftp)

Si tu es kamikaze, une solution serait: 

```
DefaultRoot /
```

 mais tout le monde peut aller se promener un peu partout... Sinon, il me semble qu'à l'époque où je jouais encore avec un ftp, j'avais créé un répertoire: /ftp/nom_user par utilisateur et que j'y avais collé des liens symboliques vers leurs fichiers.

----------

## vlotho

en fait j'ai créé chaque user avec un home qui pointe directement dans leur répertoire ftp respectifs. par exemple :

ecolevideo:x:1007:102::/var/www/htdocs/tekinfo/:/bin/false

----------

